

Wavii Launches Public Beta, Aims To Be The Big Data News Aggregator Of Choice - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/10/wavii-launches-in-public-beta-aiming-to-be-the-big-data-news-aggregator-of-choice/

======
mark_integerdsv
Big Data is just that... BIG.

I personally feel that the area most ripe for innovation in this space is the
opposite of some sort of Googlebook.

Make a product that actually _removes_ that intimidating aspect of Big Data
and looks more like something your mom would use everyday... Do that and I
believe you'd have a true next generation data product.

Everything I hear about Big Data is about clever people making it seem even
bigger and waxing lyrical on the possible benefits to Big Business. What they
mean is advertising. It's getting boring.

Let me not rant and just toss a pebble in the pond: Big Data for The Little
People.

------
heynk
From what I could see, it has mandatory Facebook authentication. Is that
really necessary?

------
switz
Could be cool. I can't manually input my own topics, which is very
frustrating.

~~~
dwynings
Have you tried typing in the search box?

